# Realtek RTL8180 SuSE file?

## edc

I want to use a RealTek RTL8180 wireless card on my laptop in Gentoo. I know there are detailed guides in this board about how to use this card in Gentoo. All these guides are based on twisting the file r8180_types.h file in rtl8180_24x_suse82.zip. Unfortunately, since Sep 4th, this zip file is no longer available in the website of RealTek.com.tw. Can someone posts this file somewhere so I can download? Thanks a lot.

----------

## batkins

Try one of the Linux versions available here (http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=rtl8180).  They might even work without the change.

----------

## edc

No, neither of them works. One of them is written for the Red Hat 7.3 (the gcc2.xx one) and the other is written for Red Hat 8.0 (the gcc3.xx), according to the release notes. Before Sep 04 they have the third file on their website, which is the one for SuSE 8.2. Too bad I did not save the third one.

----------

## zypher

Try this one, it works for me.

http://hometown.aol.de/WimDK/files/rtl8180_rh90.tar.bz

Cheers,

Marc.

----------

## edc

Thanks. But it does not work yet. 

Here is the cardctl info:

```

bash-2.05b# cardctl ident

Socket 0:

  product info: "Realtek", "Rtl8180"

  manfid: 0x0000, 0x024c

  function: 6 (network)

  PCI id: 0x10ec, 0x8180

Socket 1:

  no product info available

```

I downloaded the rtl8180_rh90.tar.bz, modified the Makefile, compiled it, and tried the insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o. Here is the error message: 

```

Warning: loading rtl8180_24x.o will taint the kernel: forced load

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

rtl8180_24x.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

```

Here is the dmesg output:

```
******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver 2003-06-11 loaded********

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device . Please try using pci=biosirq.

RTL8180: : region #0 not a PIO resource, aborting

unregister_netdevice: device wlan%d/ce0e0800 never was registered

RTL8180: wlan driver load failed

rtl8180: No devices found, RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver 2003-06-11 unregistered

```

----------

## zypher

Ah, I know that one, please post your kernel config.

I only hab success with the kernel-cardbus module.

----------

## jhr0771

it was not recognized, to fix it I compiled the card bus support in the kernel. and I used the file from realtek from 9/04/03 with kernel gentoo-sources 2.20-r6

but at the end what i did was to pull out the card and put it back in, then suddenly works.

I have no idea why is this happening. but basically the card works, I just can't restart it remotly, I have to phisically  pull the card and put it back in.

I hope this is useful.

----------

## jhr0771

it was not recognized, to fix it I compiled the card bus support in the kernel. and I used the file from realtek from 9/04/03 with kernel gentoo-sources 2.20-r6

but at the end what i did was to pull out the card and put it back in, then suddenly works.

I have no idea why is this happening. but basically the card works, I just can't restart it remotly, I have to phisically  pull the card and put it back in.

I hope this is useful.

----------

## jhr0771

it was not recognized, to fix it I compiled the card bus support in the kernel. and I used the file from realtek from 9/04/03 with kernel gentoo-sources 2.20-r6

but at the end what i did was to pull out the card and put it back in, then suddenly works.

I have no idea why is this happening. but basically the card works, I just can't restart it remotly, I have to phisically  pull the card and put it back in.

I hope this is useful.

----------

## edc

Thanks a million. Your guys helped me a lot. Now I am writing this posts with wireless networking. Beautiful!

As all you guys pointed out, it is a kernel problem. So I looked into the kernel configuration, and built the cardbus support into the kernel. They were disabled before by default. Once this is done the card works. 

Beautiful. Thanks a lot.

By the way, www.realtek.com.tw emailed me the file for SuSE8.2 to me today. I tried it first but it locks up my machine. The gcc3.xx one in their website works charmingly. Drop me a message if anyone wants to have the driver for SuSe8.2.

----------

